# Updating 1940's wiring question



## rmoreaux1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first post on here.  I have  two questions about updating the wiring in my house.  It is from the mid 1940's and the wiring is naturally a mess.  I want to install a new breaker box to get rid of the old fuses.  I read in the code book that all new wiring needs to be done with the Arch fault breakers.  Is this correct or did I misread it.  When you buy a new breaker box the standard breakers are the only ones you get.  Also when replacing the outlets do they have to be the tamper resistant type.  Thanks.  The rewiring is going to  be done with the drywall in place so this is not an open frame remodel.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 4, 2011)

Just replacing the panel does not usually require the AFCI breakers. However a complete house rewire will require all current codes to be met. That means the AFCI will be required,


----------



## joecaption (Apr 5, 2011)

There are new panel boxes avalible with the arc faults all ready in them.
Not sure what your talking about when it comes to the tamper proof outlets, there's no reason for them that I can see.
You are going to get a permit for this and hire someone to do this, right?
Good luck with trying to pull wiring behind those walls with out the rock being off, It can be done but will take 10 times as long.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 6, 2011)

A few well placed 12" strips cut out of the drywall would make it easier to remove and replace the wirers you could then update insulation and the inspector would be much happier. Straight lines are just as easy to fix as holes are.


----------



## rmoreaux1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been busy sorry for late return.  

Around here in Ohio there are no panels that have the AFCI breakers in them at least that we could find.  The tamper resistant outlets are code for the NEC 2008 standards.  We have decided to make small access holes to get rid of the wiring in this house.  We were not going to originally do this but the wiring is basically wired up with junctions everywhere that are just taped together and one circuit seems to be running the whole house.

I am redoing the wiring totally by myself.  I have done several smaller wiring jobs, in years past like adding a panel for a garage power or for an addition so it shouldn't be too much of a change.  

The last job I did in my last house for my garage power the inspector thought I was a pro since my box was super clean with the wiring inside.

I did get a permit and our locality allows us to do anything we wish wiring wise without getting an pro to do it.  I checked with a buddy who does wiring all the time and he gave me a price of 4 grand to redo the house and he said he would not have gotten a permit.  Right there told me I don't want him doing the work.  I then simply chose to do it myself.  I have 3 rooms totally rewired, they include the bathroom, living room, computer room.   I will have a bedroom done later today and then only two bedrooms and the kitchen left.  At least for the upstairs.  I will still have the laundry room and everything else in the basement to do.


----------

